# Rainbow Stag Beetles?



## Pipp (Jan 17, 2016)

Does anyone know where to find rainbow stag beetles for sale in the US?


----------



## MWAInverts (Jan 17, 2016)

I'm sure you can find FB groups and other forums that are more dedicated to this subject matter. Exotic beetles are illegal in the U.S. so you probably won't find a lot of people openly selling them.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## pannaking22 (Jan 17, 2016)

Since it's an exotic beetle, it's illegal to own unless you're affiliated with a university or zoo. Sad really since it would be great to get some of those here

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Pipp (Jan 17, 2016)

Oh wow, I didn't know.   That's too bad then.


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Jan 20, 2016)

I've seen them available at several reptile shows and Facebook groups. Neat beetles


----------



## pannaking22 (Jan 20, 2016)

bluefrogtat2 said:


> I've seen them available at several reptile shows and Facebook groups. Neat beetles


I've seen other exotic beetles at shows too. Always been curious how they're able to sell them legally, but it seems like they're still sold with some regularity, which is quite nice. Who knows, maybe the laws on owning these will change someday!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Tenevanica (Jan 20, 2016)

pannaking22 said:


> I've seen other exotic beetles at shows too. Always been curious how they're able to sell them legally, but it seems like they're still sold with some regularity, which is quite nice. Who knows, maybe the laws on owning these will change someday!


The law won't change. The USDA is here to ruin everyone's fun, unfortunately. I have seriously considered building and APHIS certified rearing room, getting a permit, and getting myself those beautiful exotic insects that everyone in Europe boasts about.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dylanaxolotl (Jan 23, 2016)

I got mine from kingdom of beetle Taiwan.


----------



## Hisserdude (Jan 23, 2016)

dylanaxolotl said:


> I got mine from kingdom of beetle Taiwan.


You might not want to announce that publicly, you could get in some trouble...

Reactions: Agree 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## Tenevanica (Jan 23, 2016)

dylanaxolotl said:


> I got mine from kingdom of beetle Taiwan.


You are technically violating federal law by owning one of those. I suggest you keep your profile low, and not jaunt on about your beetle. We all know big brother is watching

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## BobBarley (Jan 23, 2016)

It's a shame, those beetles are beautiful!  Last year I went to Taiwan in the summer and I talked to a guy who was really into beetles.  He had one on display and it was gorgeous!  Never really been a beetle hobbyist myself, but these are definitely one of my top most beatiful inverts.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dylanaxolotl (Jan 23, 2016)

I got them with a permit...


----------



## Tenevanica (Jan 23, 2016)

dylanaxolotl said:


> I got them with a permit...


Somehow I doubt that, just because to get a permit you have to be affiliated with a zoo or university, or you would have to build a state of the art rearing room (AKA insect Alcatraz) in your house. However, I have seen some (very rich) hobbyists that own permits and do legally keep these animals. If you don't have a permit though, you seriously could get into serious trouble, and it's not worth saying you have these just to brag if it means that you could be arrested.


----------



## Em the bug (Feb 4, 2016)

I didn't realise they were illegal in the US. That's a tragedy, I've kept them and they're marvellous. (I'm in the UK)

Reactions: Like 1


----------

